# I got Lucky!



## Manny (Mar 2, 2010)

Well here is my new metal lathe
I am stunned 
$650

Lathe






Lathe stuff





More lathe stuff





The guy was super nice former machinist who bought this from the company he worked for that folded. Hung out with him for a while as he showed me how to use it. Even helped me load it in the truck. 

To top it off my Australian pen swap pen arrived today!
Every dog does have his day
So what now?  :biggrin:
Manny


----------



## jbostian (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats on the new lathe.  You got a nice deal!

Jamie


----------



## Billman (Mar 3, 2010)

Manny said:


> So what now?  :biggrin:
> Manny


Time to make a couple of those cool mag lights!

Congrats on the new (to you) lathe.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 3, 2010)

WOW !!!! That's only about £435 !!!!  Absolute bargain :biggrin:It also hardly looks like it's been used!!!  What size is it?


----------



## Manny (Mar 3, 2010)

Skippy it's the 9x20 I posted a link to in my other thread
http://www.tools-plus.com/jet-321155k.html


----------



## Manny (Mar 3, 2010)

What sort of accessories do you think I should buy?


----------



## skiprat (Mar 3, 2010)

You have some stuff that your are rarely going to use, if ever.
The fixed and following steadies will probably collect dust. 
The Independent 4 jaw chuck looks like it is from a wood lathe? I wouldn't use that to spin metal. 

I'd buy more cutters, either indexable or ( preferably ) HSS. I also would buy a vertical slide so you can do some milling.

If you haven't already got a coolant system, then don't bother. Plastic spray bottle with soapy water or a can of WD40 does 99% of all my cooling / lubing. I only use the coolant system for slit sawing or heavy milling.

Have fun and get to know your new toy!!:biggrin:


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Mar 3, 2010)

i just picked mine up  last Saturday HF 9 X 20 i didnt get the stand with it but with a 20% discount took it home for 598.00  still learning, waiting on some tooling and other items i ordered, does any one have a good sorce for metal (alum. and brass rod)


----------



## jimskio (Mar 3, 2010)

Manny,

I have the same lathe and accessories.  I bought mine about 10 years ago for $700.  As for the four jaw chuck mine came with the same chuck.  The way the chuck is built it is kind of awkward to use.  The year I got my lathe I made over $15,000 on my first side job on the machine.  Have fun with the lathe....

jimskio


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 3, 2010)

I just got an order from Onlinemetals.com. Shipped fast since they have a warehouse here in Ohio. Only problem is they only shipped half my order and I am trying to find the other half. Shipping was reasonable as well.

What I want to know is how you found that lathe in a store? I called every harbor freight within a 100 miles and they all said it was special order and the warehouse was out of stock. I went with the 7x10 because I got tired of waiting.




Douglas Feehan said:


> i just picked mine up  last Saturday HF 9 X 20 i didnt get the stand with it but with a 20% discount took it home for 598.00  still learning, waiting on some tooling and other items i ordered, does any one have a good sorce for metal (alum. and brass rod)


----------



## jeffnreno (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Manny

Looks like you got a great buy - enjoy the new lathe.

Jeff


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 3, 2010)

Manny,
    Great gloat..have fun. I've been looking for that kind of a deal for some time, now you lucky dog.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 3, 2010)

Manny;  The lathe is usable as is, but to stiffen the compound slide make of get a better mounting plate for the compound.

Join the 9x20Lathe YAHOO group if you aren't already a member.  Check the files section for "The "Donut" Compound Mount for the 9X20 Lathe.pdf" and "The Donut Compound Mount Machining Instructions.doc"

Download a copy of the manual from Jet or Grizzly.  One lube point not mentioned anywhere is inside the Quick Change Gear Box.  Attached to the lever is an idler gear and shaft.  Make sure you oil this occasionally.


----------



## Manny (Mar 3, 2010)

Lube, oil, ???? I have to feed it?


----------



## skiprat (Mar 3, 2010)

Manny said:


> Lube, oil, ???? I have to feed it?


 

LOL, didn't anyone tell you???:biggrin:

Of course you have to feed the beast....

Oil, money, cleaner, money, coolant, money......continually, never ending cycle!!!:tongue:

Did I mention that they are partial to money??


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like you did good Manny. Sure as heck ain't going to buy a new one for that.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 3, 2010)

Manny said:


> Lube, oil, ???? I have to feed it?



Yep Manny;  Feed it lots and lots of money.  It's a lathe isn't it?  :wink:   The general rule is that you will spend 1/3 to 1/2 of the price of the lathe in tooling and accessories.  

Keep an oily rag in a paint can and wipe down your machine each time you use it.  

Oh;   immediately go out and get a spare skinny belt of the same size as your lathe.  Trust me on this one.....:tongue:


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Mar 3, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I just got an order from Onlinemetals.com. Shipped fast since they have a warehouse here in Ohio. Only problem is they only shipped half my order and I am trying to find the other half. Shipping was reasonable as well.
> 
> What I want to know is how you found that lathe in a store? I called every harbor freight within a 100 miles and they all said it was special order and the warehouse was out of stock. I went with the 7x10 because I got tired of waiting.


 

I had to special order it from the Lima  Ohio store and thay allowed me to use the 20% off.  i tried to do the same at the toledo store but thay would not allow the discount side not if anyone lives near lima tha manager had a 7 X 10 in the back that was returned it was missing the jacobs chuck and tail post wrench he said he would sell it for $240


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Manny, you are on my "be green with envy of" list. NICE lathe. Let us know how it goes. I am in the metal lathe "research" phase.


----------



## Manny (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you all for the input. Is there any specific lube or oil preffered? what brand does everyone use?


Manny


----------



## skiprat (Mar 4, 2010)

I use a cheap no-name brand 3 in 1 oil, sometimes just clean engine oil.
*NOT* WD40 or Q20 ( or what ever they call it in your country )


EDIT; I assume you are talking about the lube for the leadscrews etc and not for turning coolant?


----------



## Manny (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah all the lube points on the manual. Also what would I wipe the ways and gears down with after use. 

What is wrong with WD40? Is it bad to use as a wide down oil?

Thanks for the input Skippy


----------



## skiprat (Mar 4, 2010)

Manny, I'm not against WD40...for the right uses. I go through tons of the stuff. As far as I'm aware it is technically not a lubricant, or at least with any long term lubricating properties. It great for a myriad of uses like degreasing and freeing up sticky parts and is especially good for removing sticky labels. When I periodically strip down my lathe ( chucks and carriage etc ) I use it to wash the old gunk out. But then I wipe it dry and oil it properly.

As I mentioned, one of it's uses is a degreaser. The oil on your leadscrews has impregnated a bit into the metal and still provides 'some' lubrication even when it appears dry. But spraying WD40 onto the parts removes this impregnated oil and once the WD40 has dried / evaporated, you are left with nothing. 

If I used WD40 ( or any other similar thing ) on the switchgear mechanisms that I work on in my job, I'd get fired. We tell our clients that if they use it on our stuff, then they automatically lose the warranty.

However...:biggrin:...when I've been using water near my lathe and need to leave before I can clean up, then I'd often spray a whole can all over my machine, until I can get back and clean up properly.

Google..'Is WD40 a lubricant?'  You will get billions of 'Yes it is' and just as many 'No it isn't'. You choose:tongue:


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 4, 2010)

That is quite a score.  Congratulations!!

As far as the WD-40 goes, I was always under the impression that WD stood for, "water displacement" and that it was designed for use in cleaning things up more than lubrication.  Maybe the WD, "Water displacement" is a myth.  I've never been quite curious enough to check it out.  I just know that if it is supposed to move and it doesn't you spray, spray, spray!!!


----------



## glycerine (Mar 4, 2010)

Holy Moly, that is awesome!!!


----------

